# router d-link dir-810l e 4geek medley 3

## myst71

Salve, 

Un cordiale saluto a tutti. Ho bisogno di un Vs. aiuto. 

Sono utente fastweb ed ho utilizzato un router d-link dir-810l per avere un segnale wi-fi più forte in una parte di casa dove il segnale wi-fi di casa non arrivava. Per farla breve, dopo aver configurato ho utilizzato un'uscita dell'hug di fw per il router d-link, utilizzato in precedenza per un lettore multimediale della 4geek il quale attraverso la rete di fw potevo dialogare con il pc collegato in rete fw. Dopo di che ora il 4geek l'ho collegato al router ma non viene più visto dalla rete presumibilmente perchè è collegato al router. Come dovrei settare il tutto per vederlo dal pc anche se collegato al router d-link? Grazie per l'aiuto che vorrete darmi.

Vincenzo

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Networking & Security to Forum italiano (Italian) where hopefully it will get more attention.

- John

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

